# lâcher vs laisser



## doorman

Qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi la differenza tra i due? Quando si usa l'uno e quando l'altro? Si possono usare nelle frasi come "lasciar stare (perdere)" ?

Merci


----------



## Corsicum

Au sens propre _lâcher _un objet et _laisser( _tomber)un objet signifient la « même* » chose, en le _laissant_ (tomber) on le _lâche, _en le _lâchant _on le _laisse_ (tomber)_._
Pour les nombreuses autres significations elles peuvent être très différentes cela dépend des associations qui peuvent être spécifiques à chacun.
_Lâcher prise_ se dit _laisser prise_ ne signifie rien et ne se dit pas. _Laisser une prise_ peut avoir une signification suivant le contexte_._
Le mieux est de parcourir les exemples cités dans les références suivantes et de demander des complément d’explications :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/lacher
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/laisser

Par rapport à « _lasciar stare (perdere)_ » , voir aussi :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/delaisser

On peut aussi rechercher sur ce site de nombreux exemples de traduction en plusieurs langues :
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do

Edit ajout : *attention en toute rigueur ce n’est pas exact voir les définitions, ce que j’ai écrit n’est pas correct, _laisser tomber_ = ne rien _faire pour l’empêcher_ de tomber ou le _lâcher_  si on le tient…comme en Italien !


----------



## doorman

Merci bien, Corsicum des liens. Il y a beaucoup des choses a lire là, donc je crois que ça suffira pour comprendre la différence entre les duex


----------



## DearPrudence

Et aussi :

*"lâcher" + nom*
On tient avec les mains et on lâche un objet / une personne.
_"Partez, sinon, je lâche les chiens !"
"Lâche-moi !"_
_"Allez, Médor, lâche la balle !"_ (bon, là, le chien tient la balle avec sa gueule, mais c'est le verbe d'usage dans ce cas-là)

*"lacher" + verbe est impossible*
"lâche-moi faire" est impossible

*"laisser" + nom ou verbe ou adjectif*
_"Laisse-moi (tranquille)."
__"Laisse ton sac ici."__
"Médor, laisse la dame tranquille !"
"Laisse-moi regarder la télé"_

(je ne sais pas si ça aide mais au cas où...)


----------



## doorman

DearPrudence said:


> *"lacher" + verbe est impossible*
> "lâche-moi faire" est impossible


Mais on peut dire "laisse-moi faire", je suppose?

Et aussi, il semble qu'on peut dire:
_Lâche ton sac ici._
mais aussi
_Laisse ton sac ici._

Vrai?

Je tente a faire une distinction entre les deux:
_Lâche ton sac ici _=_> Jette ton sac ici (sur la table)_
_Laisse ton sac ici _=_> Pose ton sac ici (sur la table) et va t'en (ailleurs)_

Ça a du sens?


----------



## DearPrudence

doorman said:


> Mais on peut dire "laisse-moi faire", je suppose?


Oui 


doorman said:


> Et aussi, il semble qu'on peut dire:
> _Lâche ton sac ici._
> mais aussi
> _Laisse ton sac ici._
> 
> Vrai?
> 
> Je tente a faire une distinction entre les deux:
> _Lâche ton sac ici _=_> Jette ton sac ici (sur la table)_
> _Laisse ton sac ici _=_> Pose ton sac ici (sur la table) et va t'en (ailleurs)_
> 
> Ça a du sens?


Non, je ne dirais pas "lâche ton sac ici".
"jette ton sac" me choque un peu, parce qu'on se rend bien compte de la violence de l'acte 
Mais "lâche", j'aurais du mal à dire pourquoi, mais je trouve cela presque plus "violent" bizarrement. En tout cas, je dirais "lâche (la balle)" à mon chien. Alors, l'utiliser ensuite pour que quelqu'un pose son sac, ça ne me parait pas très respectueux.
+ aussi peut-être (sans regarder le dictionnaire), on a l'idée que la personne se cramponne à cet objet, qu'elle ne veut pas le lâcher. Pour un sac, c'est excessif !
Par contre, un policier pourrait dire à un malfrat armé :
*"Allez, lâche ton arme !"*
Là, ça me va.
Mais pour un sac... 

Mais encore une fois, je dis cela avec juste mon intuition


----------



## Corsicum

Les explications de  *DearPrudence *sont pertinentes et me sont très utiles aussi.
  Une remarque ou question : J’ai l’impression qu’il pourrait y avoir beaucoup plus de similitudes d’usage entre le Français et l’Italien que de différences, si c’est bien le cas, la liste des différences idiomatiques  les plus fréquentes ou la connaissance de la différence de logique  serait très utiles ?


----------



## doorman

Corsicum said:


> J’ai l’impression qu’il pourrait y avoir beaucoup plus de similitudes d’usage entre le Français et l’Italien que de différences


Moi, je compte sur ça 



Corsicum said:


> si c’est bien le cas, la liste des différences  idiomatiques  les plus fréquentes ou la connaissance de la différence de  logique  serait très utiles ?


Je voudrais bien avoir accès a cette liste aussi 

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses


----------



## Aoyama

Je suis aussi d'accord (comme souvent) avec DP.
Un commentaire sur "lâche-moi".
En langage courant (et récemment), le sens a évolué vers "laisse-moi _tranquille_" (ou encore "fiche-moi la paix"), différent de "lâche-moi" _physiquement _(ne me touche plus).
Ce sens existe-t-il en italien (lascia me [in pace], laisse-moi en paix), compte tenu du fait que _lasciar_ donne lâcher et laisser en français.


----------



## Corsicum

Peut être ?
Quelques exemples ici peuvent aiguiller :
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/lacher
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/laisser


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, merci.
On a bien "lasciare in pace" (mais se retrouve aussi en anglais, leave [me] in peace).


----------

